# Bailey (Female, 10 year old, Chow Chow)



## Rolandneo (10 mo ago)

My poor baby girl had been inconsistently vomiting and diarrhoea bleeding from time to time since probably couple of years ago. 

Recently, vet(recommended by my sister around our residence vicinity known as “The Animal Clinic Katong Branch East (Singapore)) had did a thorough check(costing almost a thousand dollars) in scans. Vet mentioned that she suspect it is probably due to insecticide. However I personally think that it cannot be the problem because this had been constantly coming back and forth and it pains me to see her pooping blood.

My mother and helper takes care of her daily. They mentioned that Bailey regular meals (twice a day) is dog food mixed with either pork belly or chicken liver on alternate days. 

My worry is that could it be some issues internally which was unable to be detected by the (claimed) thorough scans? 

2. What can my next move be?

Bailey being already a relatively large and old dog, my only possible suspicion is her internal organs is deteriorating. Especially her current age, I’m very concern and I know acts must be done sensitively as she’s very delicate at this stage as not only being a large and old dog, she was also born with a “compressed chest” and “blind” diagnosed by a vet almost a decade ago when she was first introduced into our family.

Please advise me how and what are examples of delicate care which I can perform on her. I feel very helpless because the only thing I could do was to bring her to the vet and their evaluation does not solve this predicament I’m experiencing. I really hope that experienced dog lovers/veterans could guide me in how can I be at my best for her in this last unfortunate journey.

Thank you very much for your time reading. Your patient evaluation and advise would be very much appreciated sincerely.

I can be contacted via WhatsApp at:
+65 91760006 or email at [email protected]


----------

